# The Inevitable New The Inevitable DEMOCRAT Mocking Thread !



## nononono (Apr 18, 2019)

*Start Date : 04-18-2019 PT 10:40 am*

*This thread if used just normally will easily surpass the *
*almost 2000 pages of trash posted by mostly idiotic Liberal posters*
*who have carried the " Dirty " water for Criminal Democrats for the *
*good part of two years since Jan 20, 2017.....*

*The Democrats are literally losing their collective minds on MSM today*
*with the release of the 400 pages of absolute trash generated by *
*Dirty Cop Robert Mueller and Co.  *

*Now the American Public can CLEARLY witness the attempted coup*
*that was perpetrated on a sitting President by the Democrats/Rhino's*
*and Deep State operatives who include many FOREIGN GOVERNMENT*
*agencies and individuals who purport to be AMERICA'S friends.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2019)

*You're on a Roll Ricky !!!!*

*Don't quit !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2019)

*Spoon fed " Schiff "......( Watch the Eyes ! )*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2019)

Is it just me, or did April Ryan look better as a red head?


----------



## nononono (Apr 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is it just me, or did April Ryan look better as a red head?
> View attachment 4510


*Red Head....*

*But the " Hot Teacher " is voice of the Redhead....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Now you gol darn gone and done it.
Oh My,
Love gets me every time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now you gol darn gone and done it.
> Oh My,
> Love gets me every time.
> View attachment 4526


I cant look at that dog cone maxine pic without laughing.


----------



## nononono (Apr 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I cant look at that dog cone maxine pic without laughing.


*Is the " Wig " sewn into the cone or are they separate items.....*

*James Brown didn't do " Cones ".......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I cant look at that dog cone maxine pic without laughing.


Looks like we are gonna need about 20 more of those and a bigger clown car.


----------



## Racist Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like we are gonna need about 20 more of those and a bigger clown car.


Was “bigger” the word you were going for there, non-racist joe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Was “bigger” the word you were going for there, non-racist joe?


You are on a roll today.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Was “bigger” the word you were going for there, non-racist joe?


Huge-er maybe fits the bill.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Apr 26, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Was “bigger” the word you were going for there, non-racist joe?



*YES YOU ARE A DIRT BAG RACIST !*
*YES WE KNOW WHAT YOU'RE IMPLYING !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 26, 2019)

QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 261673, member: 3256"








/QUOTE

*In the lower right hand corner of the picture is the money *
*left over from " Messy's " Financial endeavors with  credit*
*card style loan scheming....*

*PS : " Messy " Yur one ugly ( Goony ) mutha f&#$ka....*
*( Those tats have to be from a a 3rd grade coloring book. )*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 29, 2019)

Too late.


----------



## nononono (Apr 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Too late.


*Bernie's gotta step it up a notch ....*

*Ol " Creepy Joe " just addressed the Overpaid " Firefighters Union " after*
*appearing to " slur " his way thru the speech........*

*




*


*What's curious is Biden says he doesn't drink, yet below are *
*pictures of him at the ridiculous " Beer " Summit with a Beer *
*in front of him......*


*




*

*I think ol Biden is sipper who hides it....*

*Kinda like his administration's SOS Cankles...*


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2019)

*A new “ Poll “ shows Beto ( The fake Mexican ) is beating 
Creepy Joe Biden and the rest of the 21 dwarfs.......

The Democrats are back to manipulating polling data again.
You would think they’d learn from the falsehoods America
witnessed in 2016 that “ shocked “ the HRC lemming...

How about just tell the TRUTH !
How simple......*


----------

